# mit csinálsz (kiejtés)



## Encolpius

Sziasztok, tudja valaki, mi a helyes kiejtése ennek a szókapcsolatnak? Vagyis végbemegy a hasonulás két szó között is? 
1. mit-csinálsz
2. micsinálsz
3. miccsinálsz
A köznyelvben szerintem mindeki a 2/ vagy 3/ kiejtést használja, csak hogy ez helyes-e? 
Köszönöm


----------



## AndrasBP

Szia!

Igen, a hasonulás két szó között is végbemegy: normál beszédtempónál a "ké*t cs*iga" és "néme*t cs*apat" szókapcsolatokat is szerintem úgy ejtjük, hogy "ké*ccs*iga" és "néme*ccs*apat".
Az 1. típusú kiejtés természetellenesen hat, így senki nem beszél.
A 2. típusnál a "ccs" rövidülése talán a kifejezés gyakorisága miatt megy végbe.

A nyelvhelyesség kérdése ilyen esetekben nem értelmezhető ugyanúgy, mint nyelvtani/alaktani kérdéseknél. Ha mindenki így mondja, helyes. Talán hibás lenne a magyar anyanyelvűek kiejtése?
Ha gyorsan és bizalmas légkörben beszélünk, a "miért" helyett azt mondjuk: "mért" "mér", sőt, "mé". Ezeket is anyanyelvű beszélők használják, szóval ez stilisztikai kérdés.
"Kéred csésze kávé?" - Na, ez helytelen, ilyet semmilyen magyar anyanyelvű nem mond.


----------



## Zsanna

Szerintem mind a három kiejtési variáció létezik, bár elég nehéz elmagyarázni, hogy melyiket mikor használnánk. Azért megpróbálom.

1. "mit-csinálsz" (egy lélegzetvételnyi szünettel a két szó között) - pl. az értetlenségünk jeléül ejtjük nagyon pontosan a kérdést, bár lehet benne egy kis aggódás, de nem ez a jellemző, hanem az, hogy nagyon gyorsan várjuk a magyarázatot
2. "micsinálsz" (már megint?!) - nagyon jól tudom, hogy mit csinál: olyat, amit nem kéne, de a lényeg az, hogy helytelennek sejtem és kezdek bosszankodni
3. "miccsinálsz" (már megint/az ég szerelmére!) - itt az aggódás, bosszankodás a csúcson jár (Gondolom, ennek hangsúlyozása miatt jelenik meg a 2 cs a kiejtésben.)


----------



## franknagy

Szerintem a "T" és az  "L" esik ki: "micsinász?".


----------



## Zsanna

Igen, ilyen is van! 
Bár mondjuk ez szerintem jobban hangzik 2 cs-vel. Ha már hétköznapi beszélt nyelv, akkor legyen a legízesebb!


----------



## Encolpius

Vagyis szavalóversenyen kizárólag a 3-as válatozat az elfogadott, ugye?


----------



## Zsanna

A szavalóversennyel nem asszociálnám a hétköznapi beszélt nyelvet.  
De az általad megadott 2. variáció viszont tökéletes arra is.


----------



## Encolpius

Álljunk meg egy szóra! Azt hiszem, nem értettetek meg, én is úgy mondom, hogy "micsiná(l)sz", ez kétségtelen, de a kérdésem úgy hangzott, talán helytelenül, hogy mi a "helyes" kiejtés, amikor éppen ilyen színházi, szavalóversenyes kiejtésre gondoltam! 
Andrást olvasva én azt hiszem egy szavalóversenyen inkább a 3-as verzió a helyes.....sajnos nem tudok semmilyen könyvről, ahol a szép magyar beszédről írnának és utána lehetne nézni....


----------



## Zsanna

Vannak ilyen könyvek, de most kapásból még nem tudok linket adni erről.
Szerintem (ugyan jártam szavalóversenyekre, stb., de az már régen volt) és nagyjából az 1. verziód a "modoros" (= nem természetes) kategóriába kerülne, és a 2. + 3. kategória (az "l" kihagyásáról most nem beszélek) a "normális", de (ahogy a fenti első hozzászólásomban is utaltam rá) szituáció-, érzelmi telítettség- (stb.) függő. De igazából mindegyiknek (+ még azoknak, amikről nem is beszéltünk) meg lehet a létjogosultsága az adott szituációtól, szövegkörnyezettől függően.
A gond akkor van, amikor nem a szituációnak megfelelő alakot használjuk.


----------



## Encolpius

ezek szerint az egészség szót is modorosan lehet [ege:sše:g]-nek ejteni? én erre azt mondanám, hogy az illető nem tud magyarul, vagy nem járt iskolába. 
András megadta a választ, és szép példákkal színezte, hogy szavak határán is van hasonulás, tehát szerintem is az első verzió nem elfogadható mondjuk egy érettségi tesztben.  ez olyan magyarázom a bizonyítványom kifogásnak tűnik, Zsanna.


----------



## francisgranada

Nem mondok semmi újat, csak ahogyan én látom (= hallom ). Általában "mi*cs*inálsz"-t hallok és mondok, mintha egy szóról volna szó, amit spontán nem analizál az ember. Viszont ha megfontoltan, hangsúlyozottan vagy lassan ejtjük ki, akkor szerintem tudatosan "mi*tcs*inálsz"-t mondunk, de a valódi eredmény akaratlanul is "mi*ccs*inálsz"-nak hangzik. Én ezt tartanám a "helyesnek", mert így természetes.


----------



## Zsanna

Encolpius said:


> ezek szerint az egészség szót is modorosan lehet [ege:sše:g]-nek ejteni? én erre azt mondanám, hogy az illető nem tud magyarul, vagy nem járt iskolába.
> András megadta a választ, és szép példákkal színezte, hogy szavak határán is van hasonulás, tehát szerintem is az első verzió nem elfogadható mondjuk egy érettségi tesztben.  ez olyan magyarázom a bizonyítványom kifogásnak tűnik, Zsanna.



Az _egészség_ szó kiejtése nem igazán ugyanaz a kategória, amiről beszélünk. Azt a normál köznyelvben "egésség"-nek ejtjük, és érettségi tesztben nem jönne elő, mivel az nem szóbeli műfaj.


----------



## Encolpius

Zsanna said:


> Az _egészség_ szó kiejtése nem igazán ugyanaz a kategória, amiről beszélünk....



Én sajnos nem tudok semmilyen kategóriákról, hogy a szavakat valamilyen kategóriákba sorolnák a hasonulás szerint. Kifejtenéd bővebben?


----------



## Zsanna

Arra utaltam, hogy a szavakon belüli hasonulás iskolában is tanult szabályokat követ, míg két szó találkozásánál létrejövő hasonulásra nincs ilyen "kőbevésett" szabály, nem tanítják. 
Hogy miért nem, az talán épp azzal van kapcsolatban, amit fentebb már próbáltam kifejteni: mert a szituációtól, a beszélő céljától, stílusától is függhet, hogy mikor melyiket használja.


----------

